# Vaginismus



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Hello everyone-I was wondering if anyone out there has had problems with vaginismus (an involuntary contraction of the vaginal muscles that makes intercourse and pap tests painful)?I'm not able to have sex, and I had to be put out for a pap smear because the doctor couldn't perform the exam any other way. After he put me out, the doctor determined that my problem wasn't physical, it was just the fact that I can't control my vaginal muscles and they contract sharply at the first sign that something is going to go in there. Interestingly, I have a ton of problems with IBS, and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just one big nervous wreck and that's causing all of my bowel and "feminine" troubles. I know IBS is strongly related to my emotions, because the minute I get angry or stressed out, it's my stomach that suffers. I'm wondering if the same is true for the vaginismus.Anybody have any thoughts?


----------

